# Happy Guru Granth Sahib Prakash 2011



## Searching (Sep 1, 2011)

May God give us the strength, courage and will to follow our Guru ji.


----------



## Arvind (Sep 1, 2011)

Guru Sahib apne larr layi rakhan ji


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 1, 2011)

Title has been changed to reflect your concern. I don't know why the thread starter included that. Never actually saw that before today.


----------



## aristotle (Sep 2, 2011)

Blessings for all of you. Folks, lets make this world better !!!


----------



## Ambarsaria (Sep 2, 2011)

May we all find the opportunity and the acumen to understand the message and live in consonance thereof.

Blessings.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------

